# Otocinclus vitatus



## benny (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi guys,

Haven't been in for quite a while.

Here's a picture of my otocinclus vitatus to share....










Comments/feedback are welcome.

Cheers,


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice photo, Benny. Thanks for sharing. Do you have any full body shots?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow...NICE SHOT!

He looks like he's in a good mood


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice detailed closeup... I only wish I could take pics like that.

_What type of camera & settings do you use for a photo like that_?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

[OFF TOPIC]Aren't you benny from Singapore? I remember the beautiful pictures you posted of the S. vaillanti, anymore? [/OFF TOPIC]

I'm just curious, do you know if algae eating habits differ between Otocinclus species?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Well done Benny.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, a nice detailed shot like that can make even a cute little Oto look scary.... 

Beautiful pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice shot benny, I could never get that close to taking a shot of my otocinclus.


----------



## benny (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks guys for the kind comments.



Rob G said:


> Nice photo, Benny. Thanks for sharing. Do you have any full body shots?


hmm.. didn't take one. It was one of those quick casual shapshot as I just setup the tank. I suppose I could easily get a full underbody shot of the fish. Have yet to put in plants, so side profile of this fish will be a bit harder. However, I do have loads of side profiles of other otocinclus.



trenac said:


> Very nice detailed closeup... I only wish I could take pics like that.
> 
> _What type of camera & settings do you use for a photo like that_?


I'm using Canon's 1D Mark 2 with the 65 mm macro lens and shot with flash. Using the smallest aperture setting (F16) with a high shutter speed of course.

Cheers,


----------



## benny (Feb 4, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> [OFF TOPIC]Aren't you benny from Singapore? I remember the beautiful pictures you posted of the S. vaillanti, anymore? [/OFF TOPIC]
> 
> I'm just curious, do you know if algae eating habits differ between Otocinclus species?


Yup. That was me. Sorry I didn't update the profile earlier. Now it's done.

Haven't kept the S vaillanti for quite a while. The fish in breeding color was a lucky shot. Most of the time, it's brown. Only during mating season does it turn striking red.

As for algae eating habits, there are some documentation on the net that certain otocinclus species are better algae eaters, but in general, I do find them effective only with brown algae. Shrimps are by far more effective for a range of other algae.

Cheers,


----------

